# Tech question - how can i make my frets feel "smooth?"



## alexmurphy (May 2, 2010)

So when i bend a string on my guitar, sometimes it feels rough against the fret, not so bad that i feel like i'm wearing down the frets, but...it's hard to explain. Every now and then, when i play a nice guitar at maybe guitar center, or a friend of mine owns, etc, the frets will feel very smooth, and whether or not the guitar is actually quality, that part of it makes the guitar worth playing to me. 

I was wondering if glossing the fretboard would give me that sort of effect. I know it would somewhat change the way it looks, but honestly if it played like i wanted, i wouldn't even care. If not glossing, what can i do?
And i know somebody will say it, but I don't need to change my strings. It happens with new or old strings, and I have tried a few different brands as well (including coated strings).

Does anyone even know what I'm talking about? I'm reading back on this thinking that no one will, but I really have no better words to describe it as, other than it just feels like the frets are greased. If you have any idea of what I am talking about, whether or not you know the answer, if you have better words to describe please post those as well. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Ben.Last (May 3, 2010)

It has nothing to do with your fretboard. When you bend, you're not sliding the string on the fretboard. 

You need to polish your frets.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 3, 2010)

Use some steel wool (0000) or VERY fine sandpaper (6000+), on the frets. Once they're polished smooth they should feel like butter when bending.


----------



## alexmurphy (May 3, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> It has nothing to do with your fretboard. When you bend, you're not sliding the string on the fretboard.
> 
> You need to polish your frets.



ah, well that's what i was implying the whole time. i don't care much about the fretboard wood, to me that's only about looks.


----------



## alexmurphy (May 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Use some steel wool (0000) or VERY fine sandpaper (6000+), on the frets. Once they're polished smooth they should feel like butter when bending.



i will try this
once i figure out where to find sand paper like that


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 3, 2010)

alexmurphy said:


> i will try this
> once i figure out where to find sand paper like that



The 0000 grade steel wool will work just as good as well, as for the high-grit sand paper, the fair share of local hardware stores and hobby shops should have it in great abundance.


----------



## troyguitar (May 4, 2010)

I find the steel wool easier to use. I hit my frets with it at almost every string change unless I'm too busy/lazy.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 4, 2010)

you might have been playing stainless steel fretted guitars


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2010)

Holy lolz!


----------



## paintkilz (May 4, 2010)

biggest avatar ever


----------



## theo (Aug 29, 2010)

ok So I have the same issue With one of my guitars, Im prepared to steel wool polish the frets, but Im just a little concerned about my fretboard, how can I make sure i dont scratch the finish up on my maple fretboard?


----------



## techcoreriffman (Aug 29, 2010)

Theo, cover the wood between the frets with painter's tape.


----------



## theo (Aug 29, 2010)

oh man... such a stupidly easy fix.. I have no idea how that idea didnt come to me XD
I was thinking of making a plastic template with cuts in it that the frets would fit through.. haha a bit over complex


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 29, 2010)

theo said:


> oh man... such a stupidly easy fix.. I have no idea how that idea didnt come to me XD
> I was thinking of making a plastic template with cuts in it that the frets would fit through.. haha a bit over complex



Its still not a bad idea. They actually make pre-fab'd templates just for the purpose of fret work.

Painter's tape will work fine though.


----------



## theo (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh really? im semi interested in purchasing or replicating one, do you know what companies sell them?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 29, 2010)

theo said:


> Oh really? im semi interested in purchasing or replicating one, do you know what companies sell them?



STEWMAC.COM : Guitar, Bass, Banjo, Mandolin, Parts, Tools, Supplies, Free Information


----------



## theo (Aug 29, 2010)

brilliant  thanks


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 29, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> STEWMAC.COM : Guitar, Bass, Banjo, Mandolin, Parts, Tools, Supplies, Free Information



^+1 was just about to find the listing. You can also make them relatively easily out of posterpaper...obviously won't be quite as durable, but you can put thick packing tape or painter's tape around the slots to make them a bit more tough.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 29, 2010)

Honestly, as nice as those "fret dressing masks" at Stew Mac are, good ol' painters tape is really the best option.


----------



## theo (Aug 29, 2010)

just been browsing stew mac for some steel wool.. am I blind or do they not stock it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 29, 2010)

theo said:


> just been browsing stew mac for some steel wool.. am I blind or do they not stock it?



Steel wool is steel wool, pick it up at your local hardware store or via a shop that's based in Aus. Stick to Stew Mac for the specialized, "can't get anywhere else" stuff like certain fret and wood working tools, as typically they aren't very economical.

I love Stew Mac, but I rarely ever shop there. My Universal Jems fret cutters and files have held up wonderfully and are as much as a 1/4th the price for the identical tool at Stew Mac. The thing is that Stew Mac is aimed at professionals, professional apprentices, and shops and not as much the Average Joe who works on his own instruments a couple times a year. By all means if you have the cash go for Stew Mac, they do make some GREAT products.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah Theo, I've even seen steel wool at Wal*Mart and other "superstores" in the hardware section. It's not difficult at all to get ahold of.


----------



## theo (Aug 29, 2010)

haha well I've just been checking out australias main hardware store chain bunnings' website, apparently they don't stock any steel wool at all. Im thinking ebay is the way to go. $15 for 250g of 0000 grade from the UK. pretty cheap


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 29, 2010)

Have you checked the stores themselves? I know the two biggest hardware store chains out here, Home Depot and ACE, don't list all the products they sell on there website. 

Steel wool is such a common tool/material for all kinds of building, construction, and finishing products I'd be genuinely shocked if no one stocked it. Also check paint and crafts stores.


----------



## theo (Aug 29, 2010)

good point, might check it tonight then


----------



## theo (Aug 30, 2010)

is painters tape the same thing as masking tape? 
http://www.moonhax.co.cc/images/Masking Tape.gif


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 30, 2010)

Masking tape typically has a slightly stronger adhesive to the backing which doesn't remove as cleanly when left on after a day or so, where painter's tape (I use blue 3M brand) can be left on for an extended period of time without leaving a residue. 

If you're just going to leave it on for an hour or so, or even overnight masking should be fine. Though, depending on the brand masking can be a bit of a pain to work with due to having a thicker, sometimes woven, backing.


----------



## theo (Aug 30, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Masking tape typically has a slightly stronger adhesive to the backing which doesn't remove as cleanly when left on after a day or so, where painter's tape (I use blue 3M brand) can be left on for an extended period of time without leaving a residue.
> 
> If you're just going to leave it on for an hour or so, or even overnight masking should be fine. Though, depending on the brand masking can be a bit of a pain to work with due to having a thicker, sometimes woven, backing.


Id rather take no chances with my beloved guitars, thanks again for the help


----------



## krispp (May 27, 2012)

Would you say fret wear -- of the flattening or scratches-along-fret type, not dents under strings -- negatively affects smoothness during bends? I'm trying to figure out why a new RG2550Z feels so unsmooth.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2012)

krispp said:


> Would you say fret wear -- of the flattening or scratches-along-fret type, not dents under strings -- negatively affects smoothness during bends? I'm trying to figure out why a new RG2550Z feels so unsmooth.


 
Ibanez only polishes the frets to a stain finish, they don't go to full mirror, which is the smoothest. Some do, but it's not the norm for even Prestige models to have perfectly mirrored frets. Some steel wool will take care of that though.


----------



## krispp (May 27, 2012)

So you think it's the finish level rather than the wear or something else? The frets had mild rust since the beginning, so maybe that makes sense. Also, different positions have different levels of unsmoothness, whatever that may indicate.

BTW, would you say having some fret wear after a few weeks of light use is normal? No string dents, but flattening of the lower half (unwound strings) of some high frets, and scratches along the wire on the upper half of some low frets.


----------



## wildchild (May 29, 2012)

when you apply the tape stick it to your clothes or carpet to get rid of the sticky stuff staying on your fretboard
I wouldnt recommend polishing your frets everytime you do a string change
do every couple of months


----------

